# vidéoprojecteur EPSON Wifi



## puffade (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai connecté mon ordinateur macbook à un vidéoprojecteur EPSON Wifi EMP5115 (connexion Wifi, réseau sans fil ad hoc). Tout marche parfaitement sauf les vidéos car ces dernières manquent de fluidité. Elles ne sont pas regardables et il existe de nombreuses saccades. Le problème est identique pour la connexion Wifi avec un PC.  j'insiste bien sur le fait que ces dernières sont parfaites si je connecte le macbook à ce même vidéo via une connexion VGA.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## puffade (11 Avril 2007)

je me suis trompé. il s'agit d'un EPSON Wifi EMP1715


----------



## niko34 (11 Avril 2007)

Il me semble que la connexion wifi des projecteurs est plut&#244;t destin&#233;e &#224; l'affichage des diaporamas (en tout cas pour le moment). Ca ne m'&#233;tonne pas trop que la video saccade. Les d&#233;bits ne sont pas super pour faire passer de la video avec les normes a b ou g. Ca doit bien &#234;tre possible car il me semble que des applis comme vlc peuvent faire du streaming video sur du wifi. Mais tous les commentaires que j'ai pu lire sur les projecteurs wifi disaient la m&#234;me chose, la video passe mal, &#231;a lag.

Qu'en dit la doc de ton projecteur? Ca m'&#233;tonnerait qu'ils n'aient pas pr&#233;vu une petite partie o&#249; ils parlent des limitations de l'usage du wifi. Quelle est la norme wifi de la carte de ton projecteur?

Pour la video sans-fil, on commence &#224; voir des transmetteurs hdmi. Philips et Netgear ont r&#233;cemment pr&#233;sent&#233; leur premier mod&#232;le autour des 300$.

EDIT: il me semblait bien que tu t'&#233;tais tromp&#233; de r&#233;f&#233;rence car je ne trouvais aucune info sur ce mod&#232;le


----------



## niko34 (11 Avril 2007)

Ton projecteur peut utiliser du wifi à la norme g. Est-ce que t'as un moyen de vérifier le débit de ta connexion wifi sur le projecteur?


----------



## puffade (11 Avril 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Ton projecteur peut utiliser du wifi à la norme g. Est-ce que t'as un moyen de vérifier le débit de ta connexion wifi sur le projecteur?




Je sais pas. Il faudra que je regarde mais ce n'est pas le mien. En fait la fac a acheté ces nouveaux vidéo afin d'éviter de devoir faire des connexions via VGA ou DVI pour nous les enseignants lorsqu'on vient faire nos cours. le problème est qu'on montre pas mal de vidéos et que comme c'est inexploitable en wifi et bien...on se reconnecte en VGA...


----------



## niko34 (11 Avril 2007)

En regardant un peu plus sur des sites de homecinema, on retrouve souvent la même info: le format des videos pour passer en wifi est le mpeg2. Est-ce que c'est le cas de tes videos? Si c'est le cas, à part de vérifier le paramétrage du wifi pour être sûr d'être en 54 Mbits, je vois pas...


----------



## puffade (11 Avril 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> En regardant un peu plus sur des sites de homecinema, on retrouve souvent la même info: le format des videos pour passer en wifi est le mpeg2. Est-ce que c'est le cas de tes videos? Si c'est le cas, à part de vérifier le paramétrage du wifi pour être sûr d'être en 54 Mbits, je vois pas...



La plupart de mes vidéos sont en DV. Il faudra que je fasse un essai en mpeg2. En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## fpoil (12 Avril 2007)

du .dv (non compress&#233 par wifi g, vu les d&#233;bits n&#233;cessaires, c'est mission impossible.

Avec le mpg2, cela devrait passer si pas trop de mouvement dans les videos et donc pas de pointes de d&#233;bit trop importantes et si pas trop loin du videoprojecteur

A la limite et si c'est possible , encode directement en mpeg4 (xvid ou h264)


----------



## puffade (12 Avril 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> du .dv (non compressé) par wifi g, vu les débits nécessaires, c'est mission impossible.
> 
> Avec le mpg2, cela devrait passer si pas trop de mouvement dans les videos et donc pas de pointes de débit trop importantes et si pas trop loin du videoprojecteur
> 
> A la limite et si c'est possible , encode directement en mpeg4 (xvid ou h264)




Merci des infos. Je vais essayer en mpeg2


----------

